# My indoor set-up?



## The Back-packer (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, let me start by saying I just joined this forum and it has been a great help. So thank you to all of those out there that obtain this helpful info.

*So this is my set-up;*
I have a 1000wt MH in a 2.6' x 4.0' closet. Along with a 70 fcm ventilation fan with an active carbon filter so there's no smell. Im also instaling a drip system for my watering. 

I plan on an SOG style growing, Im putting 25 plants in there to get started. If it helps Im growing an indica called Indigo (from VISC), I plan on only leting them get about 12"-16" tall before flowering.

What do yall think about this set-up? I'm looking for any helpful info that could make my growing more efficient, and yield the most I can with this set-up.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds good man. What are your temps like in there? Are you using clones or seeds? Also what size containers are you using to get 25 plants in 10.5 sq feet of space?


----------



## Tonto (Oct 18, 2006)

Everything you have planned sounds good, but I have one question and a comment. How are you going to pack 25 plants into a drip system, and I believe you might need more than a 70cfm fan.


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 18, 2006)

I haven't instaled the fan yet, you think it needs to be bigger?  I also haven't instaled the drip system yet, any ideas.  Right now Im growing a mother plant inwhich Im going to clone from.  My temp right now is way too high which is why I was going to instal the 70 fcm ventilation fan unless I need more.  The current temp is 95 degrees F, that's why I need to instal the fan asap.


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm going to use 6" pots for the clones, I didn't figure they needed anything larger because Im not leting them get very big before I force flowering.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, Get a bigger fan. and get an intake fan. I have a 1000 watter too and my room is 4'x 3.2'. I'm running a Vortex 449CFM exhaust ran through my aircoolable hood and a 6" duct fan for an intake. Also have 3 lower vents about 12"x6". I fight to keep the temps in the low 80s and that is when its 30 degrees outside. 

Also I wouldn't let them get to a foot durring veg. You'll have plants that will finish over 3' when flowering is done and such a small pot will not support that type of plant.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 19, 2006)

ps you can pick up a 6" 250cfm duct fan from home depot for like $35.


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 19, 2006)

Those duct fans at home depot arent prewired with a grounded plug though? correct?


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 19, 2006)

NO but its really easy and you can find all the stuff to wire it up there. all you need is a grounded plug which is like 2.50 and some wire and wire nuts. Or jsut find a cheap grounded extension cord and cut it.


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you think if I used a 6 inch duct fan and hooked it up to a 4 in duct leading outside the growroom I will still get the rated cfm that home depot shows it can produce? I know Im going to need a some sort of 4 inch to 6 inch connector to make the two connect but do you think it will work out? I see that the 4 in only does 80 cfm, while the 6 in does 250 cfm. Any suggestions. Sorry to butt in, but it has been on my mind for a while now.


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 19, 2006)

So about how big should I let the plants get before I move to flowering.


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 19, 2006)

So lets say I want my plants to be 16" when they are done flowering, should I let them only get to about 6" in veg phase and then move to 12/12 lighting.


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 19, 2006)

also does anyone know a surefire way to grow a female, cause my last grow turned all male.  Also I was wondering about the safety of this site, could my chating on this site come back to bite me in the ass?


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 19, 2006)

kyle244948 said:
			
		

> Do you think if I used a 6 inch duct fan and hooked it up to a 4 in duct leading outside the growroom I will still get the rated cfm that home depot shows it can produce? I know Im going to need a some sort of 4 inch to 6 inch connector to make the two connect but do you think it will work out? I see that the 4 in only does 80 cfm, while the 6 in does 250 cfm. Any suggestions. Sorry to butt in, but it has been on my mind for a while now.


 
No you'll get something less then 250 but more then 80, dunno the actual number. 



			
				the Back-packer said:
			
		

> So lets say I want my plants to be 16" when they are done flowering, should I let them only get to about 6" in veg phase and then move to 12/12 lighting.


 
Yea just use a lot of LST. 



			
				the Back-packer said:
			
		

> also does anyone know a surefire way to grow a female, cause my last grow turned all male. Also I was wondering about the safety of this site, could my chating on this site come back to bite me in the ass?


 
Mutt put together an awesome thread on just this subject: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 19, 2006)

What does LST stand for bejohnst?


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 19, 2006)

low stress training i beleive. You take the branches and tie them down so you get many bud sites but a smaller plant.


----------



## KADE (Oct 19, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> low stress training i beleive. You take the branches and tie them down so you get many bud sites but a smaller plant.


 
u got it


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 20, 2006)

what do you meen by tie the branches down, tie them to the stalk of the plant?


----------



## Tonto (Oct 20, 2006)

The Back-packer said:
			
		

> what do you meen by tie the branches down, tie them to the stalk of the plant?


 
No, tie them down to the outside of the pot or something. For example, if your plant is 12" tall, and there are three branches coming out of the sides, and you tie the top down, those three branches should grow into tops. And so on...

Check here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6594


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 25, 2006)

I've been having problems getting my plant to grow, it seems to be at a stand still.  It's only about 1 and 1/2" tall, and has been that way for about a week or two.  When can I start fertilizing, and when can I cranck up my 1000wt MH.


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 25, 2006)

As far as ventilation goes, what size fan should I use for a grow room that is a little over 4' x 2.5', what I mean to ask is how many cfm's does my fan need to be for a room this size using a 1000wt MH?


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 25, 2006)

Try and get something between 300-500 and you should be set. Do you have anything in there right now?


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 25, 2006)

Right now I only have a make-shift ventilation system, but I planed on getting something better very soon so I can turn on my MH light.  The vent. system I currently have isn't strong enough for my MH because it's so damnd hot.  But I was wondering at what point in growth will my plant be able to handle my 1000wt MH light, with of course good ventilation.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd say about 1 week of vegetatve growth after the roots set in good.


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry to hijack the thread...but how loud are those 250cfm fans from home depot?  I have 3 cpu fans at 78cfm each, and they are rather quiet, I just can't imagine those larger volume fans to be as quiet.  However, the 78cfm fans can't keep it under 81 with the door closed.  And that is only with 4 42watt CFLs right now.  I dunno if I will be able to keep it cool with a 250watt HPS.


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the help man!


----------



## Tonto (Oct 26, 2006)

idunnowhatsgoingon said:
			
		

> Sorry to hijack the thread...but how loud are those 250cfm fans from home depot? I have 3 cpu fans at 78cfm each, and they are rather quiet, I just can't imagine those larger volume fans to be as quiet. However, the 78cfm fans can't keep it under 81 with the door closed. And that is only with 4 42watt CFLs right now. I dunno if I will be able to keep it cool with a 250watt HPS.


 
I have been working on a 'mother' cabinet at my house ever since my last grow was completely scrapped by the old lady. I'm using 4 102cfm computer fans to keep it cool in there, and will be using 8 CFL lights in there. My obvious goal is to have a mother to take clones from when I see fit, and keep her gworing for days and days without ever opening the cabinet. It's coming along well so far, I painted the inside flat white, cut out the spots for the fans, bought the fans, wired them up, and I just need to get some seeds and start growing again. Of course, the area is 17" x 23" and about 3' high. I'm guessing your growing area is larger..... so you'll need more fan power! The fans I'm using are 120mm. Too bad we can't personally communicate on here, because I have about 5 extra fans. They can be found easily on eBay though.


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 26, 2006)

idunnowhatsgoingon said:
			
		

> Sorry to hijack the thread...but how loud are those 250cfm fans from home depot? I have 3 cpu fans at 78cfm each, and they are rather quiet, I just can't imagine those larger volume fans to be as quiet. However, the 78cfm fans can't keep it under 81 with the door closed. And that is only with 4 42watt CFLs right now. I dunno if I will be able to keep it cool with a 250watt HPS.


  hey just to clear this up those inline duct fans from home depot do not put out 250cfms  if you read the instructions which state that when boosted by your boiler fan for your heat they are capable of 250cfms... key word (boosted)  they are used for increasing airflow and they dont actually put out 250..i have two trust me not 250cfms  they are relatively quiet probably not much louder than cpu fans...and use very lttle electricit muce less than say a bathroom fan...  if you want good airflow get a vortec or hurricane fan pricey yes but they work!! as for keeping it cool cfls are really hot when in a closed place and if you get an air cooled hps it shouldnt be much hotter in your area if you vent it right... hope i helped


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Oct 26, 2006)

cool guys, thanks.  My area is 6 feet tall now, but about 2 feet by 2 feet.  I have three 120mm 78cfm cpu fans, and I was wondering if those fans would cool a 250watt hps with the ballast in the growroom.  Those vortex fans from the hydro stores are awsome, but how loud are they?


----------



## KADE (Oct 26, 2006)

They are extremely quiet... just sounds like air blowing..


----------



## The Back-packer (Oct 27, 2006)

All I can seem to find at Home-Depot is a $54 fan that puts out 1000 cfm's, but it's huge and designed for attic ventilation!  I think that might be a little much, but if I don't use that one then all I can seem to find is $25 fan that puts out 80 cfm's.  Mabey I'll try out some really powerful computer fans?


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 27, 2006)

just ask one of the people working there where the 'duct fans' are located. Should see sizes up to 8". Check out ebay for a hurricane or vortex. I saw an 8" hurricane go for like $60 one time.


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 27, 2006)

ill be honest i bought mine at lowes cause home dope didnt carry em the fan your speaking of is in roofing area your in the wrong area.    the inline duct fans are a plumbing product used for heating ducts and are found with the duct work and bathroom ventilation


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi

I just made my grow room its 4.5 foot high 2.5 wide and 4.5 long i have a 400 watt HPS light in there also. I have not put a room on my grow area to allow air to get in and out. Do u think i need any pc cpu fan on the walls? If so how do u wire them up?


----------

